# Camping Links



## Greg (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all - I'd like to put together a camping Links page. Please recommend some good links in this thread - campgrounds, general camping sites, etc...


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.haeadventure.com/


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/land_above/backcountry_rules.html

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/camping/

http://www.nhparks.state.nh.us/ParksPages/franconianotch/lafayette.html

http://www.campsnh.com/

http://maps.reserveusa.com/static/nh1.html


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.nhliving.com/camping/index.shtml

http://www.ucampnh.com/

www.chocoruacamping.com/

www.nhoutdoors.com/nh

www.visitnh.gov/camping-new-hampshire

www.nhparks.state.nh.us/ParksPages/campgrndsHome.html


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 17, 2004)

www.campwithME.com - all the Maine State Parks and campgrounds


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. This is a great start:

http://www.alpinezone.com/links/camping.htm


----------



## pedxing (Aug 18, 2004)

Geez... offhand the only things I can think to add are Mass links:

http://www.mass.gov/dem/recreate/campwild.htm
wilderness camping
and 

http://www.mass.gov/dem/recreate/camping.htm
camping reservations


----------



## casasanto (Sep 2, 2004)

*great campground in MA*

Wells state park in Sturbridge ma, is a great campground, it is a state campground, so pets are allowed, the cost is very cheap, and it is on a lake:

http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpage.jsp?goto=/usa/ma/well/newindex.html


----------



## alcinoe (Sep 29, 2004)

*Massachusetts Campground Directory*

Massachusetts Campground Directory with Pictures:

http://www.seniorspin.com/travel/camping/Massachusetts/CampingMA.html


----------

